# are silver birch trees poisonous?



## Marilyn (29 October 2007)

are silver birch trees poisonous to horses?


----------



## Tia (29 October 2007)

No.  No part of the birch tree is poisonous; in fact it has healing properties and horses will eat it if they are feeling unwell.


----------



## Marilyn (29 October 2007)

thank god for that!!  that's great...thanks for letting me know.


----------

